# Hymer Solar Charging continued



## tecky (Jul 7, 2008)

My solar charging problem get stranger, frequently my solar panel stops charging my leisure and starter battery. The system is a BP 120w solar panel through a Schaudt LR regulator charging the batteries through an EBL 101 with indication on a schaudt DT201 display. Starting from when the display indicates that there is no charging, the voltage measured across the tails out of the panel is approx 0.2v above the battery voltage, if I disconnect one of the tails from the solar panel and connect an ammeter and measure the current I get a reading of under 0.1A. Seams like the solar panel is faulty. Now it gets confusing, if I short out the solar panel with an ammeter (assuming it is sunny) a high current is indicated (4 to 6 amps for instance). Now open circuit the solar panel tails and measure the voltage, it will be the expected 19v. Now reconnect the tails and then the DT201 will indicate that the panel is charging correctly with the current fluctuating with cloud cover etc. The system will then continue to perform correctly for a few days then the procedure will have to be repeated. To ensure that I am not disturbing any connections etc I have extended the tails to a pair of connectors I get the same result without doing any disconnecting, ie measure the voltage across, get a voltage approx 0.2 v above battery voltage, short out with an ammeter and get 4-6 A now recheck panel output volts back to 19 V. I ma confused, any ideas


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Perhaps the batteries are fully charged. Did you try switching things on to create a load and a voltage drop.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

fully charged batteries don't need charging fella


----------



## tecky (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Techno100

It even if the battery is below 50% capacity the system behaves just the same.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

How are you getting down to only 50% ? Have you proven the voltage at the batteries with a meter independent of your control panel.


----------



## tecky (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Techno100
Connected directly to the battery I have a 150W inverter. This is used solely to power my TV and Sat receiver. I have only done it once but, even if I leave the TV and sat on long enough for the DT201 to shut down the 12V circuits the solar charging will not start without shorting the output from the panels. I believe this would not have any bearing on the problem as I am measuring the voltage and current before the EBL 101 and before the Schaudt LR regulator.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Clearly something is faulty, if you were local I'd loan you a replacement regulator.
I don't rate the schaudt anyway, it weighs about 10 grams if you take the metal part off :lol:


----------

